# M. O. Outlook inactif...



## Simicol (16 Octobre 2010)

Je travail avec un iPad et un iPhone, les deux sont syncronisés avec Outlook et tout fonctionne parfaitement.
J'ai aussi ToG0 Desktop qui synchronise mes fichiers, entre mon ordinateur en mes iPhone et iPad, dans ce cas aussi je n'ai aucun problème, je trouve même ToGo parfaitement efficace!!
Parcontre lors de certaines sychronisations, mon icône OUTLOOK sur le bureau de mon ordinateur de vient inactive, impossible d'ouvrir le programme. Je suis obligé de redémarer l'ordinateur pour que tout rentre dans l'ordre.
Quelqu'un peut-il dme donner une solution ou un explication ?
Merci,
Simicol


----------



## Flibust007 (16 Octobre 2010)

L'explication tient en ces termes " C'est Windows ! "

La solution serait très simple : changer pour Mac OsX.

Et ce n'est pas pour me moquer, je suis très sérieux.


----------



## BadoqueAlex (18 Octobre 2010)

Justement, le pire c'est que tu es serieux ... C'est grave oui !

Pour ton problème, il faudrait voir avec CTRL+ALT+SUPPR si le processus Outlook.exe est toujours actif. S'il l'est, clique droit, Terminer la tâche et ca va le fermer de force. Ensuite, tu pourras le redémarrer. C'est plus rapide que redémarrer ton pc.

En ce qui concerne le problème en lui même, n'ayant pas la même configuration que toi, il ne m'est pas possible de t'aider beaucoup ...

Que veux tu dire par "icone inactive" ?


Alex.


----------



## Simicol (19 Octobre 2010)

"icone inactive" : c.à.d. que quand je double clic sur l'icône du programme Outlook, rien ne se passe. Le programme ne répond plus. Je redémarer l'rdinateur et tout est OK.
Merci
Simicol


----------



## Flibust007 (19 Octobre 2010)

Cela ne se passe qu'avec Outlook ?


----------



## Simicol (19 Octobre 2010)

Oui. Et je crois bien que la simple synchronisation, sans même l'utilisation de TOGO Desktop, produit cet effet...


----------



## Flibust007 (19 Octobre 2010)

Tu devrais cliquer droit sur cette icône,
Sélectionner "propriétés"
Et puis ==> CHERCHER LA CIBLE.

Si pas de succès, aller dans program files
Microsoft office
Chercher l'icône d'outlook,
Lancer.


----------

